# Limited entry bull



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been following the posts for awhile and finally got my bull last weekend. This was the first bull I saw screaming this season. He came into 120 yards then four conservative cow calls gradually brought him to thirty yards where I took my shot. It was all very intense and an experience of a lifetime. Shot hit the back of his lungs and liver (the arrow never exited the chest cavity). He ran 110 yards and tipped over. The blood trail was poor and nearly all the bleeding was internal. When I found him I nearly broke down. It was an incredible moment. Here he is... taken with a G5 montec.


----------



## stixnblades (Aug 26, 2010)

That's Exciting, He's a good one. What unit was it?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice....congratulations! Which LE unit?


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

central mountains manti


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

nice


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a good looking bull.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice bull! I'm glad you were able to find it. Congrats!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Great job!!!!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful Bull! Congrats


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

He is an excellent bull. Very well done and it is nice to see the smiles your photos. You earned him.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great looking bull! Well done.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on a nice Manti Bull


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is awesome congrats on a great bull. 8)


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations on the wall hanger. SUPER NICE!


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

That is a great bull. I'm the fat guy who came down to check it out when you were getting ready to pack it out. The pic's look sweet. congrats.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations on a fantastic bull.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome bull! Great job!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Well done.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine work!!!! :shock:


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Well done. Great looking bull. Have you put a tape on him yet?


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Wovenstonefly, thanks for the help. That's three nice guys right there. Owe you guys a round of dews sometime. As for the tape, he scored 346 gross. Nets are for lunchlady hair.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Good job. Sounds like a challenging "second hunt"....well done.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull man.... thats great!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Very awesome!!! Big congrats!!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

VERY NICE BULL <<--O/


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice bull!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

nice job.


----------

